# Vegas D:



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Came back from Thanksgiving Break to find he had dropsy. He hung on for 2 days after I got back. He was a very large source of amusement in our dorm and will be missed by my neighbors/floormates as well.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww, that sucks Was he the one in your avatar?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, that's a hard way to go. =[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry about Vegas!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :[ *hugs* May he rest in peace. <3


----------

